# Recommended Cardiology Group or Doc in NCR



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

All, We are scrambling to ID a Good cardiologist or cardi group in NCR region for my MIL. She spent a week at private hospital in Caloocan after BP hit 190 on high end number, passing out and vomiting, but no heart attack amazingly. Took some time, but they got her BP down and her anxiety down which make it worse of course. Been on statins for while now, but clearly heart disease/blockage and we are setting up angiogram at same hospital and hopefully angioplasty vice going by-pass route of called for. Anyway, wanted see if anyone on forum has experience in cardiology care for self of family member in NCR area that you would recommend?....we of course are footing bill and simply want best outcome for mom regardless of cost in long run. As a side, likely my Asawa will go ahead very soon with kid and move back to PI, while I'll follow in Spring after getting house projects all finished and rented out or sold. Thanks in advance!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We've had good luck finding doctors for my MIL remotely from here in the US with this site. Hope all goes well!





__





The Filipino Doctor - Doctor Information, Health Articles, Drug Knowledge


A comprehensive database of doctors practicing in the Philippines. Credible source for drug information. Helpful articles on health.




www.thefilipinodoctor.com


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The Heart Center of The Phillipines and St. Luke Hospital, both located in Metro Manila as we lived there back then. My Asawa had a Heart attack back in 2012 and was processed by these folks. She has been doing quite well since with some occasional relapse which we have had to go to emergency room here in Iloilo. Very highly recommend the Heart Center.

Fred


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I can recommend Dr Raul Lapitan at Makati Medical Center.
He has been looking after my heart health for the last 4 years.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

fmartin_gila said:


> The Heart Center of The Phillipines and St. Luke Hospital, both located in Metro Manila as we lived there back then. My Asawa had a Heart attack back in 2012 and was processed by these folks. She has been doing quite well since with some occasional relapse which we have had to go to emergency room here in Iloilo. Very highly recommend the Heart Center.
> 
> Fred


THANK YOU Fred!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Tiz said:


> I can recommend Dr Raul Lapitan at Makati Medical Center.
> He has been looking after my heart health for the last 4 years.


THANK YOU Tiz!


----------

